# leaden tan



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I know it's a long-shot, but I was wondering does anybody here breeds leaden tan, by chance?

I know that leaden is uncommon and that it is epistatic to recessive yellow (whereas blue is not), so I wondered if using leaden instead of dilute (d/d) could improve the belly on a "blue" tan (at/* D/D ln/ln)?

I only know one person who has leaden and she doesn't breed it in tan, as far as I know.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

I think that all English show silver tans are leaden, with deep and rich tan .
I have one doe which came from Germany, she's leaden silver tan, her parents came to Germany from Phil's (Seawatch) stud.

Here you are a few leaden tans include blue tan from Raupi in Germany. Unfortunately she doesn't breed them anymore...
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=673&p=4518&hilit=leaden+blue+tan#p4518


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG what a beauty!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Those leaden tans look like their belly is more rusty than fiery, but it's REALLY pretty. I like it a lot.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

We don't have leaden in England, the silver tans here have very rich bellies because there's no blue in them at all! Our show 'silver tans' are in fact pale dove tans.

I love the leaden blue tans :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, silver is pale dove here! hehe


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

thekylie said:


> Those leaden tans look like their belly is more rusty than fiery, but it's REALLY pretty. I like it a lot.


This is really the whole point. Leaden allows for red pigment to show better than does dilute ("blue").


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I was just excited because I've read about leaden and how it affects tan, but I've never actually seen it clearly like that before. I don't like many of the dilute tans because of their belly color, but I really like the color on these. Out of curiosity, is the leaden gene relatively easy to obtain in the US?

I swear... mice are so complicated lol. And I WOULD have to pick one of the more challenging varieties to devote myself to. At least they've been around awhile and they are fairly common so there is lots of information on them. I still have so much to learn though.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, leaden exists in the US fancy in the hands of only one person that I know of (in California), but it exists in laboratories, too.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Figures. At least shipping from CA is cheaper than shipping from Europe!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If money is a concern, by the time you factor in shipping supplies and airline fees sometimes it's actually cheaper to drive a few days than to ship, depending on where you're starting out.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's quite possible to carry a few meeces discreetly on a Greyhound Bus (or other line).


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol, the biggest concern is that I don't have decent black tans, and won't for quite some time! That is my main goal right now. I just have never seen good pictures of the leaden tans and one day in the future I might do them as a side project. Not for some time though.  The quip about CA vs Europe was just me trying to see the bright side of being in love with mouse varieties that aren't common in the states.


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

In our country we have a breeder how have leaden Tan.... they look very nice ... She breeds also silver Tan...

I ask here for pics

LG Tipex


----------

